# TLOTR vs. The Sil



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

I met some threads which ask about our favourite book by Tolkien.It seemed that The Lord of The Rings and The Silmarillion are the most favourite.But.I had an argue with ithrynluin which book is better,so let's make a poll.
Which book do you like more?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

The Silmarillion of course!!!
GO!The Silmarillion is better!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 16, 2002)

So you made our little argument into a poll,eh? And why did you put it into the Sil section? Do you think it has a better chance of winning here? 

The LOTR of course!!!
GO!The LOTR is better! 

p.s.:we are acting like a couple of silly kids,you know that!?


----------



## Courtney (Oct 16, 2002)

I liked LOTR better. The Sil was great, but it was a bunch of small stories. I like how LOTR is one great big adventure, and even though it is so long, you are still interested in it at page 753.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *? Do you think it has a better chance of winning here?
> 
> *


Yeah,I think so......   .By the way I know we're like kids but I'm falling asleep and I try to feel better.Hey,Ivan,won't you go to sleep?I'm going,cause after an hour I should go to school(impossible I think ).


----------



## lindil (Oct 16, 2002)

I voted Silmarillion, but not for the one as it exists now.

I love the LotR and if I could only take the 77 Sil or the LotR on a desert island, I might just pick the LotR. However were the choice between LotR and a revised Silm that had all of the choice bits that CRT left out but are in HoME/UT? and the Vinyar Tengwar [ Osanwe-Kenta in particular] I would go with that, as I feel it has JRRT's most mature and beautiful writing. 


For those who feel the Silm is too short [ and as it is we have about 1/3rd of what JRRT envisioned], I posted the following elsewhere for those who want a quick and easy way to recover about 1/2 of what can be added on/in without out any editing. 


how to read a much longer Silmarillion


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 16, 2002)

The way I see it The Silmarillion has everything that the Lord of The Rings has and then some. 

The text in blue was added just now, and the text in red isn't needed to answer your question in this thread but is refference to gate7ole's post.


> _Originally posted by Confusticated in response to gate7ole's comparison of The Hobbit with The Lord of the Rings_
> *I understand what you say and I agree with the comparisons that you speak of.
> I have said before that I do not think that The Lord of the Rings can be compared("compared" is incorrect word usage, it should have typed "measured against) with The Silmarillion and I also think the same (and even more so) about The Hobbit.
> I can not say which of these books I most enjoy because I enjoy they equally but in different ways.(LOTR & The Hobbit)
> ...


My favorite? ...The Silmarillion of course.


----------



## Grond (Oct 16, 2002)

While the Lord of the Rings tells a great adventure.. The Silmarillion is an epoch, historical mythology. It is by far the more complex and interesting work. I love both of them dearly. The Lord of the Rings began my Middle-earth experience whereas The Silmarillion completed it. 

My vote goes to the Sil.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 17, 2002)

I voted for The Sil. It demands much more of the reader, but I find such pleasure in reading it again and again. Seems as if I always discover new things and develop new ideas.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Oct 17, 2002)

My vote goes for the Sil. as well. I just have had special feeling towards that book ever since I read it the first time. I was so struck by the beauty and sadness. Of course LOTR has the same element, but I never felt it as strongly until after I read The Sil. The Sil. just enriched the other books so much for me, and I can't help but get goosebumps every time I read The Ainulindale, Beren and Luthien's story, the stories of fate... it's just too awesome of a picture!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 17, 2002)

I liked LOTR better. sorry about that. There was more Gollum action. Gollum was barely mentioned in The Sil. I expecially hated the part where it said that Frodo, alone with his servant, threw the Ring into that stinky Mount Doom place. Very evil. Not giving credit where it's due. oh well. But then, I don't really like elves that much. Or hero types. Since it is a bunch of mythology, there happens to be a lot of hero types. But then again, there are cool characters like Ungoliant and Eol and Mim! Ack! sorry, but I gots to go with LOTR because of Gollum. *runs away*


----------



## Lord Tuor (Oct 17, 2002)

I voted for the Sil. I read TLOR first and it was wonderful but the sil was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Ponte (Oct 17, 2002)

T h e S i l m a r i l l i o n is the best


----------



## Phenix (Oct 17, 2002)

my vote goes to.... the simarillion...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Tuor _
> *I voted for the Sil. I read TLOR first and it was wonderful but the sil was the icing on the cake. *



But if you had to choose,would you pick the cake or the icing?


----------



## Lord Tuor (Oct 19, 2002)

I would probably pick the icing but only because i have already tasted the cake


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 30, 2002)

*The Silmarillion*

To me, the Silmarillion is definitely the best book. To me it seems certain that JRRT had the idea of the conception of the Silmarillion before that of LOTR. He wrote such stories as the Tale of Tinúviel and The Fall of Gondolin way early in his writtings. I believe they were in the period of 1917. I ask you, where was Frodo and Bilbo in that Time? Yet we already had Ecthelion, Turgon, Lúthien, etc.
The Silmarillion is more than just a bunch of stories, it is the Legendarium itself. It's the myth behind the legend. It what's give magic to the stories of LOTR. The Allusions make the tale even greater.
Letters 247:


> I am doubtful myself about the undertaking. Part of the attraction of The L.R. is, I think, due to the glimpses of a large history in the background : an attraction like that of viewing far off an unvisited island, or seeing the towers of a distant city gleaming in a sunlit mist. To go there is to destroy the magic, unless new unattainable vistas are again revealed. Also many of the older legends are purely 'mythological', and nearly all are grim and tragic: a long account of the disasters that destroyed the beauty of the Ancient World, from the darkening of Valinor to the Downfall of Númenor and the flight of Elendil. And there are no hobbits. Nor does Gandalf appear, except in a passing mention; for his time of importance did not begin until the Third Age. The only major characters of the L.R. who appear are Galadriel & Elrond.


I prefer the myth behind the Legend.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 1, 2002)

I voted do the LOTR cauze i haven't read the Silmarillion... yet.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *Lady Arwen* _
> *I voted do the LOTR cauze i haven't read the Silmarillion... yet. *


If I were you I would read it and then chose between the two books.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond_
> *While the Lord of the Rings tells a great adventure.. The Silmarillion is an epoch, historical mythology. It is by far the more complex and interesting work. I love both of them dearly. The Lord of the Rings began my Middle-earth experience whereas The Silmarillion completed it.
> 
> My vote goes to the Sil. *


You took the words right out of my mouth.  


The Silmarillion all the way!!


----------



## Galadhwen (Nov 3, 2002)

Too hard! How can you choose between two of the best books ever written? 
(I chose The Lord of the Rings because I read it first and am loyal and couldn't choose both!) [by the way TLOTR does have mythology and is constantly refering to the Sil!]
LOL


----------



## Eol (Nov 3, 2002)

I dunno...How about I just give my opinions on both books...LotR will get you hooked on ME because it is more of a story, I don't think I would have like Tolkien's writings very much if I hadn't read LotR first and then The Silmarillion.


----------



## Diabless (Nov 8, 2002)

Some say the writing is better in the Sil.
I read and found it interesting because of what I had previously read about LOTR.
LOTR stands on its own. the SIL does not.
LOTR is an actual story, beginning and end
The SIL is a chunk of history
The chracters in LOTR are more varied and easier to identify with
maybe... as two Tolkien works, SIL may be better,
BUT
as books in comparison to billions of others- LOTR vs. the SIL based on good writing, chracters, plot...
LOTR LOTR LOTR
The Lord of the Rings!!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 8, 2002)

Well if you want more escapist lit. go for the LotR; if you want a true and legendary mythos, go for the Sil!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Well if you want more escapist lit. go for the LotR; if you want a true and legendary mythos, go for the Sil! *



I prefer the former.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Well if you want more escapist lit. go for the LotR; if you want a true and legendary mythos, go for the Sil! *


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Exactly my thoughts! *



Why the sad smiley?


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *Lady Arwen* _
> *I voted do the LOTR cauze i haven't read the Silmarillion... yet. *


Yea me too...is The Silmarillion good?well they are tied....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 10, 2002)

If you haven't read the Silmarillion yet,your vote is pretty irrelevant.
TLOTR is the work of my heart so to speak,but the Sil is an incredible piece of writing also.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *If I were you I would read it and then chose between the two books. *



Well I wanted to vote...


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Nov 13, 2002)

LOTR ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Nov 13, 2002)

I couldn't have said it better myself! But I like the sil too...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *Lady Arwen* _
> *Well I wanted to vote... *


I understand you wanted to vote.But as Ithrynluin said the fact that you haven't read the sil makes your vote really irrelevant


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 16, 2002)

Sorry; if I haven't made it clear already: THE SILMARILLION IS THE GREATEST FICTIONAL FANTASY MYTHOS EVER WRITTEN!!! 
So if you haven't read it, then read it; NOW!


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 17, 2002)

I honestly can not choose between the two. I love both books equally! 

I feel that one compliments the other. And one without the other is makes the whole experience incomplete. I would vote for them both if I could...but as I can not ...I will leave my vote as undecided.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elbereth_
> *And one without the other is makes the whole experience incomplete.*


If you are referring to Tolkien's histories in general, then I agree totally. But as a novel I believe that the SIlmarillion could very well stand alone. After all, is there not a chapter in the Sil entitled "Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age"? I know it's only a VERY brief overview, but it still tells what happens after the Second Age ends, and does explain the happenings of the Lord of the Rings. 
IMHO, the LotR is a pale resemblance of the Sil, even though the LotR is a magnificent and wonderful and masterful work of literature.


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 18, 2002)

I do believe that each book can stand on their own as fine pieces of literature. Each novel great in their own right. However, to get the full 'Tolkien' experience I believe that one should read both books, one after the other to fully appreciate the brilliance that is JRR Tolkien.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Nov 24, 2002)

I voted for tLotR because it was a lot less indepth than the Simarillion. Though, I did like both books very much.

-Flame


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Nov 24, 2002)

the LOTR definintly I mean the Sil is great an all but I one of those kind of people who go's for the one long story thing. If I really had to choose though I'd probobly say UT.


----------



## Courtney (Nov 25, 2002)

Imagine what great stories the Sil would be if he had went into as much detail for every story in there as he did for LOTR... that would be great... very long though...


----------



## Eliot (Nov 25, 2002)

The Silmarillion and LOTR are both great books. LOTR is my favorite because it describes more about the locations, characters, etc.

The silmarilllion is also a really great book because it explains a bunch of stuff throughout the LOTR and The Hobbit. 

In my opinion the LOTR is better because it is a really good story for children and adults alike, but the Sil is more of an adult story because it could be confusing and boring for a younger Tolkien fan.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eliot_
> *but the Sil is more of an adult story because it could be confusing and boring for a younger Tolkien fan.*



I don't think age is a real factor, but the maturity of the reader in terms of literature. If somebody has been reading comic books and Goosebumps through their entire youth, the Silmarillion will doubtless be a far too big step for them! Many adults can also be bored by the Sil, because of their reading habits, or simply their taste (which, by the way, is also acquired through experience - reading certain types of books). I read the Sil for the first time when I was 12 or 13, and I understood most of it but found that especially the Ainulindalë was incredibly confusing, and that I could not remember almost any of the names of the characters. I re-read it when I was 14, and got it completely, and any further questions were answered by UT and the CGtME (as well as the good people of this forum ). 
I haven't read it in a long while, and I'm sure that the experience (because that is what it is) will be much more poignant to me now than it was two years ago!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 26, 2002)

Lantarion! Sounds exactly like my experience with the Sil. I was confused with the Ainulindale the first time through when I was about 13, and confused about names etc. just like you. I read it again when I was 15 and understood every bit of it and was fascinated with the Ainulindale (however I forgot it all )). And now I'd encourage you to read it again - I just finished it and have now begun BOLT 1, a very good book in itself. But yes, The Sil. is incredibly enriching and poignant now!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nenya Evenstar _
> *Lantarion! Sounds exactly like my experience with the Sil. I was confused with the Ainulindale the first time through when I was about 13, and confused about names etc. just like you. I read it again when I was 15 and understood every bit of it and was fascinated with the Ainulindale (however I forgot it all )). *


Well,try to read it when you become 18 and I'm sure you will understand some more things 
And Lant.I TOO THINK THE SILMARILLION IS THE GREATEST FICTIONAL FANTASY MYTHOS EVER WRITTEN!!!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh gosh, Gil-Galad! I will probably read The Sil. at least four more times before I'm 18! I do understand it now.  I will just continue understanding it and becoming opened to new avenues of Tolkien.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *Imagine what great stories the Sil would be if he had went into as much detail for every story in there as he did for LOTR... that would be great... very long though... *



I've never looked at it like that! Now THAT would have been great! Such a pity Mr.T died three decades ago, or we could have asked him to re-write the Sil and make each story as long as the LOTR.


----------



## Courtney (Nov 30, 2002)

Yes... i know... Too bad he wasn't an elf...


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 15, 2002)

I think I like them both equally, but The Sil was wayyyy too confusing for me, so I voted for LotR, sorry Gil-Galad. But maybe when I reread the Sil I won't be so confused anymore and I'll appreciate it more as well.


----------

